# Eaves troughs VS water deflector



## rainman (Sep 10, 2010)

I have heard that there is a substitute for eaves troughs called a water deflector which is angled out at 45 degrees protruding approx. 2" out past the singles.  Is this true?  Web site?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 10, 2010)

If you are not worried about water at ground level of your house they would probably work OK. What they do is create a spray out of the water coming off the roof and drop water on the ground. In areas where water runoff is a problem they don't work.


----------

